# Six chickens=2 eggs



## Ida (Jul 12, 2013)

My girls use to lay 5 to 6 eggs a day. They are healthy and eat organic feed and lots of table scraps. However my back yard is very shady. Could it be that they are not getting enough sun light and this has caused their eggs production to drop? I am now only getting 2 eggs a day.

Ida


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

No, the shady back yard can actually increase their laying at this time of year because it keeps them cooler. But..this is the time of year that laying slacks off for molting and, if your birds were not born this spring, your chickens will start molting at this time of year...feather growth diverts a lot of protein and calcium to feather regrowth.

What you are feeding is sufficient and feeding more proteins and calcium won't make them lay more...their nutrients are being used elsewhere. This is normal and natural for mature chickens to have slow down times at certain times of the year.


----------

